# montar radio cd pioneer a fuente e alimentacion



## pascpayne (Jun 3, 2007)

tengo una radio cd pionneer DEH-2900MPB  queria conectarlo a una fuente de alimentacion atx queria saber que cables de colores del radio cd tengo que unir a la fuente e alimentacion pa que funcionara bien espero respuesta un saludo


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 3, 2007)

hola el cable que deves conectar ala radio es el amarillo que es el +12vcc y el negro que es GND o negativo saludos


----------



## pascpayne (Jun 4, 2007)

que colores tengo que unir amarillo  +12vcc a donde  y el negro que es GND o negativo donde lo conecto


----------



## rampa (Jun 4, 2007)

pascpayne dijo:
			
		

> que colores tengo que unir amarillo  +12vcc a donde  y el negro que es GND o negativo donde lo conecto



En teoria tienen los mismos colores... en el estereo DEH-2900MPB el cable amarillo es el de alimentacion constante +12v y el negro es el negativo(GND).

Suerte.


----------



## pascpayne (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola Buenas noches espero que me ayudeis tengo una radio mp3 conectada a una fuente de alimentacion conecto el cable iso hago las conexiones necessarias lo enchufo y funciona hasta ay bien pero tengo un problema conecto los cables de los altavoces al cable iso (el cable iso es macho) los conecto a los altavoces y no funcionan no se oye nada que puede ser toco los cables con los dedos y no pasa corriente espero alguna solucion gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

pascpayne dijo:


> Hola Buenas noches espero que me ayudeis tengo una radio mp3 conectada a una fuente de alimentacion conecto el cable iso hago las conexiones necessarias lo enchufo y funciona hasta ay bien pero tengo un problema conecto los cables de los altavoces al cable iso (el cable iso es macho) los conecto a los altavoces y no funcionan no se oye nada que puede ser toco los cables con los dedos y no pasa corriente espero alguna solucion gracias


 
Podes poner una foto de tu conexion?


----------



## pascpayne (Oct 30, 2010)

el cable iso que tengo son estos http://www.caraudiobarato.com/files/product/product_02222_Conector ISO Univ.jpg

el conector de color negro lo tengo conectado asi

negro con negro, amarillo con rojo, rojo con amarillo la radio funciona 

el otro conector es marron es el que tengo problemas lo conecto a la radio i pongo los cables correspondientes a un altavoz i no funciona toco el cobre con los dedos i no da corriente ni nada que podra ser un saludo y gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

Negro del CD con negro de la atx?
Amarillo del CD con rojo del atx?
Rojo del CD con amarillo del atx?

ASi es como esta conectado??


----------



## pascpayne (Oct 30, 2010)

si asi esta conectado y me funciona lo que me falla es el otro cable iso de color marron que es el de los altavoces no consigo hacerlo funcionar


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

pascpayne dijo:


> si asi esta conectado y me funciona lo que me falla es el otro cable iso de color marron que es el de los altavoces no consigo hacerlo funcionar


 

Pero sabias que el cable rojo de la atx es de 5Vcc?

generalmente los dos cables de alimentacion,( rojo y amarillo ) van juntos!!

Proba unir esos dos cables al cable amarillo de la atx!!



pascpayne dijo:


> el otro cable iso de color marron que es el de los altavoces no consigo hacerlo funcionar


 
Y de esos 8 cables, corresponden dos a cada parlante, violeta-violeta/negro un parlante, gris-gris/negro otro y asi!!!

y al tocarlos con la mano nunca te " daran corriente" ya que se alimenta con 12Vcc!


----------



## pascpayne (Oct 30, 2010)

he conectado un altavoz i ya funciona mañana probare el otro i una ultima pregunta que cble conecto a la antena de la radio para que pille alguna seña de radio y ay alguna forma para que se queden guardadas las sintonia de radio una vez apagada la fuente de alimentacion un saludo


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

pascpayne dijo:


> he conectado un altavoz i ya funciona mañana probare el otro i una ultima pregunta que cble conecto a la antena de la radio para que pille alguna seña de radio y ay alguna forma para que se queden guardadas las sintonia de radio una vez apagada la fuente de alimentacion un saludo


 
Dudo que queden guardadas, para eso deberias dejar el cable rojo conectado a Vcc todo el tiempo!


----------



## pascpayne (Oct 31, 2010)

vale, i para que sintonice alguna cadena de radio que cable pongo a l antena el negro mismo


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 31, 2010)

pascpayne dijo:


> vale, i para que sintonice alguna cadena de radio que cable pongo a l antena el negro mismo


 

La entrada de antena esta separada a los conectores de alimentacion y de audio! tenes que tener la ficha correspondiente a la entrada de antena comun!  igualmente puede servir un trozo de cable comun conectado solo al terminal central de la ficha!


----------

